# argos front wheel arches



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

hello everyone had my new 747 for about 5 weeks now and just noticed the finishing around front wheel arches. to me it looks like they need some trim around wondering if they are all the same or if mine is missing something can anyone outhere through any light on the issue .many thanks guys im off to clean it now going to york for weekend lots to do and see with 3 kids bending my ear all weekend wont be relaxing


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Plastic inner wheel arch not fitted to save money soon to be available as add on from Fiat. Check your local Fiat dealer, perhaps mud flaps are available.
Steles.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi kevmc

We touched on this in this post here yesterday.

steve


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi kevmc,
Are these what you mean?, they are obtainable from your Fiat dealer, Parts Dept. 
viator


----------



## 109533 (Jan 27, 2008)

thanks everyone for your replies thought they had missed something off my motorhome but surely something like that should come as standard .just another way of squeezing a few more pounds from your pocket :roll:


----------

